# Das Filmtagebuch



## LaVerne (21. November 2009)

Das soll keine Rubrik getreu dem Motto "Ey, seh isch grad; find ich toll" sein, sondern hier dürft ihr vor allen Dingen die Filme besprechen, die sonst im allgemeinen Werberummel untergehen.

Deshalb erlaube ich mir selbstherrlich, wie ich nun mal bin, folgende Regeln aufzustellen:

Struktur:

Titel; Regisseur; Produktionsjahr (deutscher Titel)

a) Inhaltsangabe: Beschreibt kurz, worum es geht. "Ey, datt haut euch wech!" ist keine Inhaltsangabe!

b) Persönliche Wertung des Filmes (wobei durchaus in diesem Thread akzeptiert werden sollte, daß dies ausschließlich subjektiv stattfindet).

c) Warum der Film eurer persönlichen und deshalb völlig subjektiven Meinung nach gesehen werden sollte (richtet sich wieder nach meiner persönlichen Vorliebe - ich schreibe eben nicht gerne über etwas, das ich nicht mag. Hier ist also das gern gesehen, was ihr wirklich mögt).

Das sind keine "Reihenfolgenangaben"; nur Hilfestellungen! Euer Text darf natürlich die Ebenen vermischen und muß nicht der vorgegebenen Struktur entsprechen. Er _sollte_ allerdings diesen Vorgaben zumindest indirekt entsprechen!

Und kein Mensch braucht die 1456. Besprechung eines Hollywoodblockbusters in ähnlichen (und meist schlechteren) Worten (und auch die "Vorgaben" sind selbstvertändlich diskussionswürdig und nicht diktatorisch erteilt)!

Ich fange mal an:

*"Fallen Angels"*, Wong Kar Wai, 1995




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wong Kar Wai ist einer jener Regisseure, bei denen es in der Rückschau schwer fallen wird, einen schlechten Film auszumachen. "In the mood for love" oder "2046" sind derart perfekt, daß das "Frühwerk" zu verblassen droht. Relativ am Anfang seiner Karriere hat der Mann einen Episoden-Film gedreht, der sich grob um das Liebesleben zweier Cops rankte: "Chungking Express" verwebte zwei Episoden um die Begehrungen und Irrungen zweier Polizisten. Als Konterpart sollte ein Profikiller in Erscheinung treten; aufgrund der Lauflänge von "Chungking Express" entschied sich der Macher jedoch, diesen Teilen einen eigenen Film zu spendieren: "Fallen Angels".

"Gefallene Engel" sind sie allemals; und sie taumeln stets bei Nacht in den wunderschönen, wenn auch verstörenden Bildern von Christopher Doyle (meines Erachtens der Welt bester Kameramann) vor sich hin: Da ist der Profikiller, der gefühllos Dutzende von Menschen auslöscht, während er sich nach einem "normalen" Leben sehnt, das er gleichermaßen fürchtet wie verabscheut. Da ist seine Partnerin, die ihm nicht nur die Aufträge verschafft, sondern auch seine Wohnung säubert und in seinem Bett masturbiert. Taumelnd begegnen sie dem (freiwillig?) stummen Kleinkriminellen, der allabendlich in ein Geschäft einbricht, um daraufhin "seine" Dienstleistungen zufällig vorbeikommenden Menschen aufzuzwingen, bis diese entnervt bezahlen. Dem Profi und dem kleinen Amateur begegnen in kurzen Intermezzos Frauen, die die Welt für sie bedeuten. Im Schluß wird nichts gelöst sein - aber die Momente dazwischen bedeuten für die Akteure (zumindest teilweise) tatsächlich so etwas wie die Ausflucht aus dem Wahnsinn, in dem sie täglich gefangen sind; eine Art "Sinn" in einem bedeutungslosen Dasein (und damit: "alles").

Nichts in "Fallen Angels" ist gewöhnlich; weder die Story, noch die Machart. Der ganze Film ist ein Taumel: Durch die Großstadt; durch die Charaktere; durch die Intentionen seiner Protagonisten - und vor allen Dingen durch unsere Emotionen, wenn wir uns auf die Bilder und Geschichten einlassen. Nichts wird erklärt; alles wird unserer Auslegung überlassen. Schnelle hektische "Action" wechselt sich mit sehr ruhigen Bildern ab, die dennoch nicht genügend Zeit für Reflektion lassen, weil der Film schon wieder weitergeht und mit einer Flut an einmaligen Bildern und Schnitten zu überwältigen weiß.

"Fallen Angels" ist gigantisch: Doyle hievte sich eine 30kg-Kamera auf die Schulter; drehte ohne jegliche Genehmigung und unter höchstem Druck teilweise hektische, teilweise betörend schöne ruhige Bilder, die trotz des extremen Weitwinkelobjektivs authentischer und näher an den Charakteren wirken als alle bisherigen gewollten "Wackelfilmer" zusammen[1]. Jeder Winkel; jede Bewegung stimmt; jedes Bild erzählt eine Geschichte. Und der Film selbst erzählt eine Geschichte: Von "Freaks"; von weniger schönen Ereignissen im Leben von Extrempersönlichkeiten - und von den Sehnsüchten und Einsamkeiten in uns selbst! Die im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "entfesselte Kamera" unterstreicht mit dem dauerhaften Einsatz des Weitwinkelobjektives in jeder Szene nur eines: Unsere Distanz zu den Dingen und vor allen Dingen zu den Mitmenschen! 

"Happy" geht hier nichts aus - und dennoch ist's ein positives, wenn auch ein wenig wehmütiges Gefühl, das in mir nach Ansehen dieser gefallenen Engel aufbrandet. Diese liebenswerten Freaks mit all ihren unerfüllten Sehnsüchten nach genau einer Sache machen die Welt aus - und genau deshalb kann man diese Welt mit all ihren Freaks auch vorwurfsfrei lieben; jeden Tag auf's neue gerade die in den eigenen Augen eigentlich verachtenswertesten Persönlichkeiten zumindest dulden: Weil alle nur nach derselben _einen_ Sache gieren. 
Und eventuell ist's gar nicht mal so wichtig, geliebt zu werden - das Gefühl, etwas einfach mal so aufgrund seines eigentlich völlig unbedeutenden Daseins zu lieben, ist vielleicht noch viel wichtiger als die Entgegnung - weil genau das meine Einmaligkeit ausmacht; mein Gefühl, etwas geliebt zu haben, was in dieser Form für mich nicht austauschbar ist!

"Fallen Angels" ist mit Sicherheit nix für das "Blockbuster"-Publikum. "Fallen Angels" braucht die Aufmerksamkeit des Zuschauers; will interpretiert und zu Ende gedacht werden. Dennoch wird auch jeder Zuschauer, der mit dem Streifen überhaupt nichts anzufangen weiß, bestimmte Bilder bzw. Handlungstränge für den Rest seines Lebens mit nach Hause nehmen - typisch halt für ganz großes Kino!

Noch ein Wort zum Transfer: Die "Arthaus / Kinowelt"-Scheibe ist "over-the-top". Wer wie ich bisher nur die chinesischen Video-/DVD-Ausgaben bzw. die deutsche Fernsehaustrahlung mitbekommen hat, erlebt tatsächlich etwas völlig neues: Endlich sind die beeindruckenden Bilderwelten eines Doyle auch entsprechend ansehnlich für den Konsumenten erhältlich. Bloß nicht verpassen (zumal es die Box mit den Filmen "Chungking Express / Fallen Angels / Happy Together" mittlerweile recht günstig zu erwerben gibt).

***Werbung: Quentin Tarantino hat nicht nur die frühen Streifen Wong Kar Wais auf DVD in restaurierter Fassung (siehe oben; die Hongkong-Ausgabe der DVD war schlicht eine Unverschämtheit) veröffentlicht, sondern bezeichnet den Regisseur auch noch als "wichtige Inspirationsquelle". Motive des Filmes finden sich übrigens auch in Johnny Tos fulminanter Hommage an das "gewalttätige Kino schlechthin" namens "Full Time Killer" wieder - über dieses Kleinod des modernen Films werde ich nach erneuter Sichtung berichten! *** Werbung ****

Wie ihr seht, habe ich mich nicht nach den _strukturellen_ Vorgaben des Threads gerichtet - ansonsten war hoffentlich alles drin! 

Der Diskussion über Inhalte etc. der hier "beworbenen" Filme sind selbstverständlich keine Grenzen gesetzt!

[1] Was wiederum zeigt, wie bemüht gerade ein "[Rec]" ist - selbst Amateurfilmer bemühen sich stets um ein "wackelfreies" Bild.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. November 2009)

Interessanter Thread...den werde ich mal verfolgen. Leider kann ich auch Anhieb keinen Film posten, der in diese Rubrik passt. Da mir aber auf der anderen Seite diese 0815-Hollywood-"Blockbuster" auf die nerven gehen, bin ich sehr an anspruchsvolle Filmen interssiert. 

Kannst du, LaVerne, mir vielleicht Tipps geben, wie ich an eben solche Filme komme? Unsere örtliche Videothek hat solche Filme nicht im Sortiment. Die fallen alle unter "Blockbuster". Wo nimmst du all die Filme her, die du auch zum Teil in deinen Blogs kommentierst?


----------



## LaVerne (28. November 2009)

"Kairo", Kyoschi Kurosawa, HK 2001




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wird einem von diversen "Filmfreaks" ein Streifen empfohlen, der inhaltsmäßig nur eine leicht veränderte Abwandlung von "The Ring" zu sein scheint: Wer eine bestimmte Website abruft, den ereilt alsbald der Tod.

Was Kurosawa (nicht verwandt mit dem anderen Genie) daraus macht, ist eine vollkommen andere Sache. In "Kairo" (lautsprachlich für den japanischen Begriff für "Puls") zeigt die Website, die auch aktiv wird, wenn der PC längst ausgeschaltet zu sein scheint, einen Stream: Vereinsamte Menschen vor einer Webkamera. "Do you wanna see a ghost?"

Was mit einem Programmierer beginnt, setzt sich alsbald durch die gesamte Bevölkerung fort: Selbstmord und unerklärbares Verschwinden ist an der Tagesordnung. Überall tauchen mit rotem Isolierband versehene Räume auf, hinter denen sich Menschen das Leben genommen haben oder einfach verschwunden sind. Internet-fähige Drucker printen Anweisungen, wie man den "Red Room" einzurichten habe. 
Die Vereinsamung des modernen Menschen setzt sich denn auch im gesamten Film fort: Totale durch Fenster bestimmen das Bild; selten zeigt Kurosawa eine Nahaufnahme. Die Protagonisten - anfangs durch ihren eigenen Handlungsstrang getrennt - suchen nach einem Ausweg aus dem Selbstmordwahn und dem sprichwörtlichen Verschwinden im Schatten. Mehr und mehr Menschen lösen sich teilweise in freiwilliger Isolation, teilweise aber auch trotz dem Wunsch, nicht einfach vergessen werden zu wollen, auf, und suchen Kontakt zu den Überlebenden.

Kurosawa gelingt mit "Kairo" nicht nur einer der besten "Geisterfilme" mit entsprechend gruseligen Momenten aller Zeiten, sondern gleich eine Reflektion über die moderne Kultur. Seine "Geister" im Webstream sind nichts anderes als vereinsamte Menschen vor der Kamera, die nach Wahrnehmung begehren. Die moderne Technik, die uns alle zusammenbringen sollte, erweist sich als Fluch: Ebenso wie die Großstadt, in der der Nachbar nicht einmal weiß, wer neben einem wohnt, erweisen sich die I-Net-Chat- und WebCam-Partner als jederzeit austauschbare Gestalten: Geister allesamt. 

Es ist schwer, diesen Film in Worte zu fassen. Kurosawa verzichtet eben zu einem Großteil auf den Dialog und verläßt sich ganz auf seine verhalten distanzierte Bilder (und zeigt nebenher mal eben so das realistischste Bild eines Computerbenutzers, der mit den Meldungen auf seinem Bildschirm völlig überfordert ist und einfach auf "Ja" drückt, bis ihm der Stream die "Geister" zeigt). Wo das herkömmliche japanische Schauerkino auf den Sekundenbruchteil setzt, in dem der Zuschauer der Geisterscheinung gewahr wird, walzt Kurosawa seine Geisterszenen aus; ist es die Surrealität des Augenblicks, die dem geneigten Betrachter kalte Schauer über den Rücken jagt (der clevere Einsatz der Musikgebung tut sein übriges).

Inhaltlich ist "Kairo" das Horror-Gegenstück zu "Fight Club". Hier wie dort wird die Stellung des Individuums in der modernen Gesellschaft thematisiert; wenn auch mit völlig unterschiedlichen Mitteln - und im Ergebnis des Aufbegehrens ebenso aussichtslos bzw. selbstdestruktiv. Darüberhinaus erlaubt "Kairo" noch einen kurzen Blick in ein mögliches "ewiges Leben", dessen Konsequenz schlimmer ist als alle christlichen Vorstellungen der Hölle insgesamt[1]! 

"Kairo" ist ein einmaliger Film: Erschreckend in seinen Horrorsequenzen; als Gesellschaftskritik herrausragend! Wer allerdings keine Lust hat, sein Hirn die nötige Erklär- und Interpretationsarbeit machen zu lassen, der sollte diesem Streifen fern bleiben. Hier gibt es viel zu sehen; noch mehr nachzudenken - allerdings muß sich der Zuschauer selbst bemühen, die Bilder- und Handlungsflut in einen Kontext zu setzen. 

Wie fast immer, wenn ein japanischer Streifen erfolgreich ist, darf das US-Remake nicht fehlen. Hier haben wir übrigens ein Musterbeispiel, wie man ein Projekt komplett in den Sand setzen kann - zumindest künstlerisch; denn das Remake feiert offenbar per Direct-to-Video den dritten Teil: Man nehme ein Grundstory-Gerüst, verkehre Dinge wie den "Red Room" ins Gegenteil und mache aus der "zwischenmenschlichen" Apokalypse eine "wissenschaftliche"; haue dann noch Teenie-Darsteller in den Topf: Fertig ist das Remake, das um jeden Anspruch des Originals bereinigt und damit massentauglich ist (Harrison Bergeron anyone?). Ach ja: Wenn man kein richtiges "Grauen" aufbieten kann, dann werfe man halt noch ein paar wenig überzeugende CGI-Effekte dazu. Dumm, dümmer, Blockbuster!

PS: Kurosawas Erstlingwerk "Cure" ist endlich für einen bezahlbaren Preis in annehmbarer Qualität in Deutschland erhältlich! Das Warten auf erneute Ausstrahlung seitens "arte" hat nun ein Ende. Filmtagebuch-Eintrag wird hoffentlich nach Vorbestellung Anfang nächster Woche erfolgen. Selten habe ich einen Film sehnlicher erwartet als diesen!

[1] SPOILER! SPOILER! SPOILER! 



Spoiler



Ein gefangener Geist offenbart folgende Einsicht: "Ewigkeit bedeutet Einsamkeit... für immer!" Und nu sagt mir, was noch schlimmer sein könnte!


----------



## LaVerne (28. November 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kannst du, LaVerne, mir vielleicht Tipps geben, wie ich an eben solche Filme komme? Unsere örtliche Videothek hat solche Filme nicht im Sortiment. Die fallen alle unter "Blockbuster". Wo nimmst du all die Filme her, die du auch zum Teil in deinen Blogs kommentierst?



"Kennengelernt" habe ich diese Art Filme durch Rezensionen von Zeitschriften wie "Splatting Image", "Fangoria" etc. - aber auch durch den katholischen "Filmdienst" (letzterer hat übrigens hervorragende Schreiber trotz der augenscheinlichen kirchlichen Herkunft - die feiern halt auch ein "The Devil's Reject" mal eben als "sehenswert" ab). 

Wichtiger ist natürlich noch ein persönlicher Kreis von Filminteressierten. Ohne einen Peter Osteried (der für die "DVD Special" als freier Autor arbeitet) hätte ich so ein kleines, stilles Meisterwerk wie "Session 9" nicht kurz nach Erscheinen der US-DVD kennengelernt (der Kerl ist als "Comedian" in diversen Filmforen wie z. B. cinefacts.de (ehemals dvdinside - seit dem Namenswechsel schreibe ich da nicht mehr) unterwegs; meine kleinen eMail-Debatten mit ihm möchte ich nicht missen. Bei Amazon findest Du eine ganze Anzahl von Büchern, die er zu verantworten hat - wobei ein Teil davon erschreckend mies ist, wenn man weiß, wie sich der Mann sonst artikulieren kann. Liegt aber auch am Verlag). 

Anlaufpunkt für intelligente, wenn auch meiner Meinung nach meist ein wenig zu wohlwollender Kritiken ist das Filmtagebuch des Christian Kessler ( http://www.filmforen.de/index.php?showtopic=3116&st=0 ). Der hat auch einige Bücher verbrochen (u. a. über den Giallo); der hat so fundiertes Wissen, daß ich mich da nur unterwerfend unter einen Stein verkrieche; außerdem sind seine Kritiken höchst unterhaltsam. Was der Kerl teilweise mit der deutschen Sprache veranstaltet, findet sich auf diesem Niveau in kaum einer anderen Filmbesprechung wider (von ihm habe ich auch die dauernde Nachfrage, was "verschollen" im Präsens heißt). Als Mitvorsitzender des geheimen Filmclubs "Buio Omega" hat er schon einige Kinoaufführungen mit eigentlich abstrusem Zeug mitverbrochen (und manchmal saß ich da kleinlaut im Publikum).

Als Monsterfilm-Fan gibt es im deutschsprachigem Raum eh nur eine Quelle: http://www.affengigant.de/kongulaspranke/
Da schreiben halt Leute mit, die _richtig_ Ahnung haben (unter anderem Ralf Ramge, dessen Projekt "Das Dokument des Grauens" http://retro-park.de/ ich nur jedem interessiertem Horrorfan ans Herz legen kann - ebenfalls einer der sympathischsten Diskussions-Teilnehmer, mit denen ich je das Vergnügen hatte, meinen Standpunkt auszutauschen - wobei ich wenig an den Standpunkten des Herrn Ramge auszusetzen habe).

Desweiteren sind natürlich Frank Trebbins "Die Angst sitzt neben Dir", "The Deep Red Horror Handbook" von Chas. Balun und selbstverständlich die in ihrer Bewertung sowie Inhaltsangaben völlig verqueren "Lexikon des (SF) (Horror) (Fantasy)" von Hahn/Jansen eine äußerst ergiebige Quelle (was letztere als "Mist" beurteilen, ist halt ein Grund mehr, diesen Streifen zu sehen). Der Co-Autor "Dr." Rolf Giesen darf mittlerweile sogar Audio-Kommentare diverser B-Pictures sprechen (und das, ohne vorher für seine "The Fly"-Kritik auf's Maul zu bekommen. Cronenberg mit Himmler zu vergleichen - geht's noch?).

Daneben gibt es noch Reclams "Filmgenre"-Reihe, die ich nur empfehlen kann - ebenso wie James Monacos "Film verstehen" ( http://www.amazon.de/Film-verstehen-Geschi...8429&sr=8-1 ). 
A propos "Film verstehen": Pflichtlektüre sollte hier eh der Interviewband von Truffaut sein: http://www.amazon.de/Hitchcock-haben-gemac...8463&sr=1-1
Letzteres sollte jeder Filmfan - oder wer sich dafür hält - gelesen haben (und so ziemlich jeden Hitchcock-Film gesehen haben, denn das ist zumindest für mich die absolute Essenz des Kinos!).

Ein Teil meiner DVD-Sammlung stammt aus dem Ausland. Für Asia-Filme empfehle ich http://www.dddhouse.com/v3/index.php (nie Probleme mit denen gehabt; bei einer "Retour" wg. defekter DVD wurde mir nach vorheriger Absprache einfach der Streifen noch mal geliefert, weil lt. deren Aussage "alles andere für mich als Kunden zu teuer wäre"); ansonsten http://www.play.com/ . Bei einzelnen Titeln - vor allen Dingen schwer zu bekommene wie z. B. "Don't cry Nangking" (ein Titel für den nächsten Eintrag im "Filmtagebuch") - weiche ich dann auf spezifische Händler aus. Kreditkarte ist bei Import natürlich ein MustHave. Meist kauft man übrigens erheblich billiger im Ausland ein als im deutschen Kaufhaus - wenn man denn auf deutsche Synchro bzw. Untertitel verzichten kann.
Das ist übrigens eh der Dreh- und Angelpunkt: Wer Filme nur im O-Ton schaut und ansonsten mit Subs in Englisch bestens bedient ist, der bekommt es meist nicht nur billiger, sondern auch oftmals länger bzw. uncut und in besserer Qualität!


----------



## K0l0ss (28. November 2009)

Ah, super, vielen Dank. Und dann auch noch so ausführlich. Super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann werde ich hier mal weiter dein Tagebuch verfolgen und mal gucken, welche ich mir dann auch so anschauen werden. Das Intresse besteht definitiv. Nur an den Mitteln ist es bis jetzt gescheitert...


----------



## LaVerne (10. Dezember 2009)

"The Hire"; verschiedene Regisseure; 2001 - 2002




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie klingt folgendes Serienkonzept: David Fincher produziert, namhafte Regisseure wie Wong Kar Wai, John Woo, Tony Scott, Guy Ritchie, Ang Lee oder John Frankenheimer übernehmen die Regie der einzelnen Episoden, die mit Stars wie Clive Owen, Madonna, Mickey Rourke, Tomas Milian, Don Cheadle, Ray Liotta, F. Murray Abraham, Danny Trejo, Marylin Manson oder auch Gary Oldman bestückt sind? Jede Folge weist zudem kinotaugliche Bilder auf, während die Story und die Laufzeit auf das absolute Minimum beschränkt sind, wobei Car-Action im Mittelpunkt steht? Zudem soll die Serie dem Zuschauer frei über das Internet erhältlich sein?

Völlig unrealistisch? Nun, die Werbestrategen von BMW hielten 2001 genau dieses sauteure und aufwendige Konzept für eine gute Idee, um ihre Nobelwagen ansprechend zu präsentieren - und betraten damit werbetechnisches Neuland. Herausgekommen sind acht sehr unterschiedliche und sehenswerte Episoden um einen namenlosen Fahrer (Clive Owen), der die verschiedensten Jobs übernimmt ("The Transporter" bediente sich später dieser Idee):
Wong Kar Wai läßt den Helden im für ihn typischen Wechsel von langen Einstellungen und schnellen Schnitten eine angeblich untreue Ehefrau beschatten, während Guy Ritchie in weiser Voraussicht einem überheblichen Star (Madonna) eine Lektion erteilt. John Woo geht es vor allen Dingen um schnelle, atemlose Action, Ang Lee inszeniert seine Verfolgungsjagd als Tanz. Alejandro González Iñárritu ("21 Grams") inszeniert die Flucht eines Kriegsberichterstatters aus dem Krisengebiet in grobkörnigen "Wackelbildern", während Tony Scott ein groteskkomisches Rennen um die Seele James Browns (der sich selbst spielt) im Stakkato-Stil seines "Domino" zeigt - mit einem wunderbaren Gary Oldman als Teufel.

Wer eine Spielfilmlänge Zeit über hat und nicht weiß, was er sich anschauen soll, der ist mit diesen 8 Episoden bestens bedient. Besser, risikofreudiger, aufregender und unterhaltsamer war Werbung noch nie!

Die erste Folge findet ihr unter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo5cZhfsP2Y ; von dort sollte es keine Probleme bereiten, auch den Rest der Serie zu finden. Die BMW-Promotion-DVD ist leider schon lange vergriffen.


----------



## LaVerne (12. Dezember 2009)

"Control", Anton Corbijn, 2007



Der Holländer Corbijn liefert mit "Control" zwar seinen ersten Spielfilm ab; legendär ist er allerdings aufgrund seiner Photoarbeiten und Videos mit Bands wie Metallica, Nirvana, Depeche Mode, U2, Front 242, Nick Cave, Herbert Grönemeyer und natürlich Joy Division schon lange.

Ende der '70er zog ein kleiner Niederländer, inspiriert von Underground-Klängen wie denen von Joy Division in das ferne London aus, um Fotograf zu werden. Zeitschriften wie NME engagierten ihn und irrten sich nicht: Corbijns Bilder unterstrichen oder kreierten Pop-Mythen; trafen den Kern einer Band oder definierten ihn in der visuellen Darstellung. 

Darunter auch "Joy Division". Mythen beginnen meist banal. Wie im Falle dieser talentierten Arbeiterkinder, die zu einer der einflußreichsten Bands des nächsten Jahrzehnts werden sollten. Es waren Kombos wie "Sisters of Mercy", "Christian Death", "Bauhaus", "Cassandra Complex", "Red Lorry Yellow Lorry", "The Cure" etc., die erst den Begriff "New Wave" (danach vereinfacht zu "Wave") und später "Gothic" prägen sollten. Es war allerdings in erster Linie diese kleine Band namens "Joy Division", die diesen bis heute andauernden "Trend" initierte.

Und es war dieser kleine Fotograf aus Holland, der in seinen S/W-Fotos den visuellen Mythos der Band begründete. Was wir heute an Bildern der Original-Band auf Alben-Covern und in Magazinen zu sehen bekommen, ist meist Corbijn geschuldet: Hart kontrastierte s/w-Aufnahmen, die mehr verbergen als sie zeigen (siehe das berühmte U-Bahn-Foto, das synonym für die Band geworden ist). Im Mittelpunkt der Fotos: Ian Curtis, ein schlaksiger junger Mann. Nichts besonderes eigentlich - und dennoch _die_ Underground-Ikone der '80er Jahre; ein Kurt Cobain lange vor der Grunge-Zeit, dessen rätselhafter Freitod der rasenden Verzweiflung seiner Musik die Krone der Authentizität verlieh.

Corbijn selbst schätzt sich in den Interviews zu seiner inkompletten Sammlung "Anton Corbijn - The Videos" (sauteuer und jeden Cent wert) als jemand ein, der keinerlei Ahnung von visueller Erzählung hat, auch wenn Dutzende von Videos dieser Annahme widersprechen. Jedes Bild von "Control" - in genau der Art von s/w-Bildern gehalten, mit der er erst den visuellen Mythos dieser Band begründete - könnte den Titel eines Album-Covers zieren. Jedes Bild erzählt seine eigene Geschichte - und vordergründig die Entwicklung eines Mannes, die eigentlich banal ist: Der Biographie der Witwe Curtis' folgend, erleben wir keinen kometenhaften Aufstieg und tiefen Fall eines Idols, wie er uns sonst formelhaft in typischen "Fame-Dome-Filmen"-serviert wird, sondern eher einen beobachtenden, nie erklärenden Blick auf den Sänger einer kleinen, aufsteigenden Band, der täglich mit seinen "inneren" Dämonen kämpft: Epilepsie; Entfremdung zu seiner Umwelt aufgrund des unsteten Lebenswandels, die nun mal eine Künslerkarriere mit sich bringt; innere Zerrissenheit zwischen der Rolle des Vaters und Ehemann als auch der des Liebhabers ohne Verpflichtung einer sowohl intellektuell als auch sexuell stimulierenden Frau.

Es gibt nun mal keine Erklärung, warum jemand mit einem Nr.1-Hit in UK ("Love will tear us apart") sich am Vorabend seiner US-Tour das Leben nehmen sollte - oder etwa doch?

Welche Bedeutung der Film für den Künstler Corbijn hat, kann man nur erahnen: Es ist ein Biopic über jene Band, die ihn erst nach London und in den Starrummel brachte. Nach Beendigung des Films (den aufgrund von Geldmangel übrigens Herbert Grönemayer finanzierte, der auch eine kleine Rolle übernimmt) kehrte Corbijn seiner Wahlheimat den Rücken und siedelte sich wieder in den Niederlanden an. 

"Control" zerstört den Mythos Ian Curtis nicht; ganz im Gegenteil. Weder wird hier um Verständnis geheuchelt (siehe das letzte Bild, das die Verzweiflung der Witwe nach dem Selbstmord zeigt) noch wird das Leben von Curtis in einen unangemessenen Kontext in seinem unbestreitbar großem Einfluß auf die moderne Musik gerückt. Es ist ein Blick auf einen (fast) alltäglichen Menschen mit all seinen Fehlern und Feigheiten, der sich überhaupt nicht bewußt ist, welche Rolle er in Zukunft in der modernen Musik ausüben wird. 

Als Fan der Arbeiten sowohl von Corbijn als auch der Musik von "Joy Division" bin ich selbstverständlich nicht enttäuscht worden - aber selbst der Filmmaniac in mir ist mehr als befriedigt: Weder sind die wunderbaren Bilder reiner Selbstzweck noch beugt sich die Geschichte den handelsüblichen Formeln - auf jeder Ebene ist "Control" ein Triumpf. 

Wenn "Film" bedeutet, die Kunstformen Fotografie, Musik und Schauspiel zu verknüpfen, dann hat "Control" ganze Arbeit geleistet - und das nicht zugunsten kopflastigem "Elite"-Kinos, sondern er erfüllt auch das "vierte und fünfte Gebot": "Du sollst Dein Publikum nicht langweilen, sondern unterhalten"! Das macht Corbijn meines Erachtens ebenfalls ausgezeichnet.

Ein paar Youtube-Links zu "Joy Division" - meiner absoluten Lieblingsband:

She's lost control
New dawn fades <- mein Lieblingssong
24 Hours <- Video zeigt das im Text angesprochene "Subway"-Foto
From Safety to where
"Love will tear us apart" <- die "Peel-Session" des ersten "Chart-Hit"

Ach ja: "Joy Division" nannte sich nach dem Tod Ian Curtis' zu "New Order" um - eine der erfolgreichsten Bands, die die UK jemals hatten. Lediglich ein Band-Mitglied kam dazu. "Blue Monday" und "Round and round" (bester Dancefloor-Song aller bisheriger Zeiten meiner subjektiv-maßgeblichen Beurteilung nach) zeugen vom Wirken der Band - neben Pop-Großgewichten wie "Thieves like us", "Sub Culture", "Perfect Kiss", "Shellshock", "True Faith"...

Werke von Corbijn:
Groenemeyer - Mensch
Metallica - Hero of the Day
Cold Play - Viva la Vida <- Eine Version des Videos von "Enjoy the Silence" von Depeche Mode, das auf youtube eh nicht mehr auffindbar ist
Front 242 - Tragedy for you <- eine andere Lieblingsband von mir (und das ist nicht ihr bester Song. Hört in  "Waste" und selbstverständlich "Master Hit" rein - von denen klaut heute eh jeder)...


----------



## LaVerne (1. Mai 2010)

Lange kein Eintrag, weil lange kein Film mehr da war, der überhaupt einer längeren Würdigung wert war.

Viel länger bin ich diesem Film aus dem Weg gegangen. "Stalker". Angeblich ein Meisterwerk; Filmkunst in Vollendung; eine Herausforderung für Augen und Geist.

Ich bin sehr skeptisch gegenüber diesen "Meisterwerken". Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, daß Kritiker jene Filme, mit denen nun wirklich fast niemand etwas anfangen kann, als "Meisterwerk" einstufen, um sich bloß nicht die eigene Ratlosigkeit in Anbetracht eines in jeder Hinsicht deutbaren Filmauswurfes einzugestehen.

Persönlich mag ich die ganzen Jodorowskys und Lynchs nicht, die in ellenlangen Szenerien ein Bild auf den Bildschirm zaubern, das nicht nur langweilig in seiner minutenlangen Einstellung, sondern so vielfach deutbar ist, daß der Film lediglich in der Interpretation, nicht aber in der Inszenierung, einen Sinn ergibt. Auch "hasse" ich den kontemplativen Film, der lange Einstellungen mit Tiefsinn verwechselt.

Es gibt Ausnahmen wie "2001" und vor allen Dingen "Avalon". Beides sind "leere" Filme, die erst durch die Interpretation des Zuschauers an Sinn gewinnen. Lieber sind mir "tiefsinnige" Filme, die eine Story erzählen und gleichzeitig vielschichtig interpretiert werden können (siehe das Action-Vehikel "Starship Troopers", der sowohl "typischer Actionfilm" als auch bitterböse Satire mit einer Menge Subtext ist).

Nun also "Stalker" - ein "Meisterwerk" der SF von 1979 aus russischer Hand. Das lässt psychedelische Einlagen und sinngewaltige Dialoge, die besser im Theater und nicht im Film aufgehoben wären, fürchten.

"Stalker" beginnt in schwarz/weiß in einer minutenlangen Einstellung, die auf das Bett des "Stalkers" zielt. Das war zu erwarten - das ist ja schließlich "Kunst". Nur ein paar megalange statische Einstellungen später werden uns die Protagonisten vorgestellt: Ein Schriftsteller, ein Physikprofesser und der Stalker. Sie alle wollen in die "Zone", in der angeblich ein Raum existiert, der die innersten Wünsche des Bittstellers erfüllt. Die Zone selbst ist ein unerklärliches Phänomen, in dem laut manchen Theorien ein Meteorit aufgeschlagen ist, der allerdings nie gefunden wurde - dafür änderte sich die Umgebung allerdings in nicht vorhersehbarer Art und wurde ängstlich vom Militär abgeschirmt.

Die Reise in die Zone ist ein wunderschöner Actionalptraum mit Maschinengewehrbegleitung - dann ändert sich das Bild: Wildwuchernde Natur in satten Farben, die die Hinterlassenschaften einer verlassenen Zivilisation längst überwunden und wieder in ihrem Griff hat. Geradeaus gehen ist gefährlich; nur der Umweg führt zum "Wunschraum" (das Ziel ist der Weg anyone?). In diesem Niemandsland zwischen Traum, Alptraum, Natur und verfallender Zivilisation bewegen sich unsere Helden; debattieren um Unsinn und Sinn des Daseins und scheißen sich dabei fast in die Hose aufgrund der perfekt von der Kamera eingefangen Umgebung, die völlig normal und dennoch völlig "außerirdisch" anmutet: Panzer verrotten, während das hohe Gras sie umwuchert; eine vermeintlich feste Fläche aus Sand und Pflanzen wabert verräterisch; zerbrochene Telegraphenmasten (ein Kruzifix?) rotten in dieser Tundra vor sich hin....

Diese kurze Inhaltsbeschreibung muß natürlich nicht nur in Hinsicht auf mögliche Spoiler unvollständig bleiben, sondern auch in Hinsicht auf die Bilder. Jedes, aber auch wirklich jedes Szenenbild aus "Stalker" ergäbe ein wundervolles Poster, das zum Interpretieren des Dargestellten einlädt. Trotz völligem Verzicht auf "Special Effects" schafft Tarkovsky nicht nur in der Zone eine unwirkliche Atmosphäre, die ihresgleichen sucht und höchstens in Godards vortrefflichem "Alpha 60" ihre Entsprechung findet (bei Godard ist es die Architektur und Technologie der '60er, bei Tarkovsky ist es die wild wuchernde Natur, die bedrohliche Ausmaße annehmen). 

Wie jeder "leere" Film findet auch "Stalker" im Kopf statt. Im Gegensatz zu Jodorowsky und sonstigen "Kopflosen" erzählt aber "Stalker" eine Geschichte, die auch ohne Subtext funktioniert. Dennoch wird jeder Zuschauer wie bei den Geschichten Kafkas ein anderes Verständnis der Geschichte haben - und dieses bei wiederholtem Ansehen ändern. "Stalker" ist Kafka in langsamen, wunderbaren Bildern!

Selbst derjenige, der mit der Story nichts anfangen kann, dürfte diese Bilder sein Leben lang im Gedächtnis behalten. "Stalker" ist ein beeindruckender SF-Film ohne Effekte - oder ein Drama über Selbstfindung oder eine Reflektion über den Sinn des Lebens oder eine Reise in das Camus'sche Absurde oder...

Aus der filmtechnischen Perspektive gesehen hat "Stalker" durchaus seine Schwächen: Manche Dialogszenen hätten besser ins Theater als in einen Film gepasst. Allerdings machen die Dialoge gerade mal 10 % des Filmes aus - der Rest ist Bilderflut ohne Computer-Manipulation und ohne den "jodorowskyschen" Viel- und Garnix -Bedeutungsansatz. "Stalker" ergibt ein Gesamtbild; nicht in beliebig deutbare Bilder zerfahrend; nicht mit aufdringlicher Symbolik aufwartend. 

"Stalker" ist "one of a kind". Selbst wenn man den Film nicht mag oder nicht "versteht", wird man die Bilder für den Rest seines Lebens mitnehmen (das ist mehr, als die meisten Filme bieten). Trotz der "Theater-Einlagen" ist "Stalker" kino pur - und hat sich damit einen Platz in meiner persönlichen Bestenliste verdient. Mehr "Film" geht kaum!

Kleine Anmerkung zur DVD-Veröffentlichung: Die deutsche DVD ist völlig indiskutabel. Bild ist mehr als mau und O-Ton gibt es schon mal gar nicht. Greift lieber zum 2-DVD-Set von "Artificial Eye" aus England. Die hat zwar keine deutsche Tonspur, dafür den O-Ton in Original-Mono und deutschen(!) Untertiteln; ferner ist der Film wie im Kino in zwei Teile gesplittet, was der Qualität zugute kommt. 

Neben "Avalon" und "Alpha 60" gibt es keinen SF-Film, der "Stalker" auch nur irgendwie nahekommt oder ihn übertrifft. Videospieler seien gewarnt: Zwar beruht das Spiel in Teilen auf Tarkoskys Visionen (und den Ideen der Autoren und Drehbuchschreiber der Strugatskis, die eh für hervorragende SF stehen), aber actionreiche Auseinandersetzungen gibt es in einem Film, der größtenteils auf Schnitt und Kamerapositionswechsel verzichtet, nicht! 

Impressionen vom Film:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBBR8Pn7eUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Übrigens finde ich eines der lezten Bilder vor dem "Wunschraum" so toll: Wissenschaftler, Skeptiker und Prediger sich gegenseitig tröstend bzw. friedlich vereint, während der Raum verhalten golden erstrahlt, bevor es in ihm zu regnen beginnt. Mehr Toleranz geht nicht - und definitiv eines von vielen Bildern aus dem Film, die sich für ein Poster eignen!

PS: Die Besprechung von "Don't cry Nanking" hole ich nach. Mittlerweile ist "City of Life and Death", der sich ebenfalls mit dem Nanking-Massaker auseinandersetzt, bei mir eingegangen. Da wird dann wohl eine Dreifach-"Besprechung" (inkl. des notorischen "Black Sun") draus... drei Filme aus der Hölle...


----------



## LaVerne (12. Juni 2010)

Endlich wieder einen Film gefunden, über den sich tatsächlich die Schreiberei lohnt:

"Nothing to lose - Die Seele eines Monsters" ("TBS", Pieter Kujpers, Niederlande 2008)

Tja, oftmals erweisen sich sogenannte "Geheimtips" als absolute Krücken. "TBS" ist in den Niederlande ein großer Erfolg gewesen; über die Grenzen des Landes wurde der "beste Serienkillerfilm seit langem" (Coverzitat irgendeines Kritikers) allerdings kaum bekannt; die DVD wird für knapp 3 Euro bei Amazon verramscht.

Theo Maassen - in den Niederlande bekannt wie ein bunter Hund als "Stand-up-Comedian" - gibt den Johan, der in einer psychiatrischen Klinik einsitzt. Der gesteht freiwillig ein, seinen Vater auf äußerst brutale Weise getötet zu haben, bestreitet jedoch den Mord an seiner jüngeren Schwester. Als "untherapierbar" eingestuft, weil er nicht die Verantwortung für den zweiten Mord auf sich nehmen möchte, verweigern ihm die Psychologen eine Freilassung auf Bewährung und ordnen die Sicherheitsverwahrung auf Lebenszeit an. Johan sieht nur einen Weg, seine Unschuld zu beweisen: Er muß seine Mutter, die bisher jede Aussage verweigert hat, dazu bringen, für ihn zu sprechen - und dafür muß er ausbrechen. Und die 13-jährige Tessa dient ihm als Geisel...

Die Odyssee des ungleichen Paares ist denn auch der Hauptinhalt des Filmes. Tessa fasst immer mehr Zutrauen zu ihrem sensiblem Geiselnehmer, der keine Gelegenheit auslässt, um ihr die Situation so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten. Ist diese schwer verstörte Seele tatsächlich das "Monster", vor dem die Gesellschaft geschützt werden muß?

Diese Frage wird nicht erst am Ende geklärt. Liest man manche Kritiken, so hat man das Gefühl, als ob die Frage um "Schuld" oder "Unschuld" Johans den Hauptanteil des Streifens ausmachten. Dem ist nicht so, denn schon sehr bald beginnt man zu ahnen, daß in Johan ein paar mehr als dunkle Seiten schlummern. Daraus bezieht der Film einen Teil seiner Spannung, weil man nie sicher ist, wie Johan in der nächsten Situation reagiert. Der geneigte Zuschauer verliert zunehmend den Boden unter den Füßen, weil er sowohl mit Johan als auch mit Tessa mitfühlt. Selbst als es gewiß ist, daß zumindest einer der beiden Protagonisten das Ende nicht überleben wird, gönnt und wünscht man diesem ungleichen Paar das "Happy End".

"TBS" ist ein unbequemer Streifen. Meisterhaft und ohne viel erklärende Worte wird das Innenleben der Charaktere bildhaft dem Zuschauer begreiflich gemacht. Dialoge, Einstellungen und Schauspiel sind in den Szenen, die sich um das Verhältnis der Protagonisten untereinander drehen, ohne Vergleich. Völlig verloren ist der Film allerdings, wenn er die Polizeiarbeit darstellt: Kein Mensch überwacht die Verwandten; Scharfschützen sind offenbar zu unfähig, die fast minutenlangen perfekten Schußeinstellungen auszunutzen. Die Glaubwürdigkeit, die sich in den eher intimen Szenen aufgebaut hat, verpufft hier.
Besonders ärgerlich in diesem Zusammenhang ist eine Szene, die merkwürdigerweise manche Rezensionen über den grünen Klee loben. Aus dem Off hört man Polizisten klagen, daß sie "die Journalisten" nicht länger aufhalten könnten. Alsbald stürmt auch eine Gruppe von Paparazzi völlig unkontrolliert auf den Wagen der Hauptpersonen zu - ein mehr als deutlicher Hinweis auf das "Geiseldrama von Gladbeck". Das ist kurze "Medienkritik" mit dem Holzhammer; mal eben ins Drehbuch implementiert - und völlig ohne Bezug zum sonstigen Geschehen. 

Trotz der Schwächen ist "TBS" ein voller Tritt in die Eier. Wie bei "Henry - Portrait of a Serial Killer" werden wir in die Perspektive eines mehr als unangenehmen Menschen gezwungen. Im Gegensatz zu McNaugthon verlässt allerdings "TBS" die Ebene der lediglich beobachtenden Kamera und zwingt uns dazu, Stellung zu den Hauptpersonen zu beziehen. 

Dieser Film "beißt"! Wo der "gefährlichste Film derzeit" (Chas. Balun über "Henry") bemüht neutral bleibt, da zeigt uns Kujpers eine neue Wahrnehmung des "Monsters" auf. Der "Geheimtip" sollte kein solcher bleiben. "TBS" ist ein Hit - und es ist ärgerlich, daß kein deutscher Regisseur in der Lage ist, einen vergleichbaren Film zu drehen!

PS: Sollte tatsächlich jemand diesen Thread lesen und gespannt auf Besprechungen von "City of Life and Death" sowie "Don't cry Nanking" warten: Das kommt noch! Bisher hatte ich nur noch keine Lust, mir von diesen Streifen die Laune verderben zu lassen.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Juni 2010)

Also ich lese den Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mir dann wohl mit der nächsten Amazonbestellung TBS zulegen. Der klingt echt interessant...


----------



## LaVerne (16. Juni 2010)

"9"; Shane Acker, 2009




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist manchmal schon etwas merkwürdig: Während ein "Transformers" ein Kassenschlager wird und von Publikum und Kritk wohlwollend aufgenommen und eine Firma wie Pixar trotz absoluter Vorhersehbarkeit und Disney-typischer Holzhammer-Moral-Botschaften als Quell der Originalität abgefeiert wird, geht ein Film wie "9" nicht nur unter, sondern wird auch noch heftigst kritisiert ob seiner angeblichen Unzulänglichkeiten.

Dabei ist "9", eine von Tim Burton produzierte "Langfassung" des oscarnominierten Kurzfilms mit selbem Namen, ein absolutes Unikum in der modernen Animationsfilm-Branche; nämlich ein aufwendigst inszenierter CGI-Animationsfilm, dessen Zielgruppe eben nicht ein junges Publikum ist: Titelheld "9" ist ein kleiner Roboter im Gewand einer Puppe aus Sackleinen, der in einer postapokalyptischen, völlig zerstörten Welt erwacht. Als er durch die Trümmer dessen herumirrt, was einmal die Zivilation der Menschheit ausmachte, trifft er nicht nur auf einen weiteren "Stitchpunk" mit einer "5" auf dem Rücken, sondern auch auf das "Beast"; eine Art "Terminator" mit dem skelettierten Kopf einer Katze, die "5" verschleppt.
Während "9" einen Weg sucht, "5" zu befreien, gerät er an die Gruppe von "1", die sich in einer Kathedrale versteckt hält und fatalistisch das Geschehen einfach hinnimmt. Damit mag sich "9" nicht abfinden, sondern macht sich auf, "5" zu retten - und erweckt dabei unabsichtlich das Wesen, das für die Zerstörung dieser Welt verantwortlich ist.

Zugegeben: Die Story von "9" wird - oberflächlich betrachtet - wohl keine Originalitätspreise gewinnen. Die Charaktere sind, sobald sie auftreten, bereits definiert und machen im Laufe der viel zu kurzen 79 Minuten des Streifens keine Entwicklung durch - allerdings ist dies auch völlig beabsichtigt und schlüssig, wie sich im Verlauf des Plots zeigt. Die Verrisse, die der Streifen von Zeitgenossen reihenweise kassierte, die offensichtlich ihre Erwartungen enttäuscht sahen, weil sich die Story nicht in die von ihnen gewünschte Richtung entwickelte, hat "9" in keinster Weise verdient:
Da wird bequengelt, der Plot wäre konfus und unschlüssig und nach der "Moral" hinter der Geschichte gefragt; da wird sogar mangelnder _Realismus_ vorgeworfen. Da wird gefragt, wie sich ein paar kleine "Stitchpunks" gegen die "Machine" wehren könnten, wenn selbst die gesamte Menschheit dabei versagt hätte (und dabei vergessen, daß die "Machine" bei der Vernichtung der Zivilisation eine ganze Armee von mit chemischen Waffen ausgerüsteten Killer-Terminatoren hatte, die dank Mangel an Energie bereits verschwunden ist); da wird "Religions-" bzw. Mystik-Hörigkeit ausgemacht und fehlender Tiefgang bemängelt, weil man selbst nicht in der Lage ist, seine Phantasie spielen zu lassen und die vom Film vorgegebenen Begrifflichkeiten als Symbole zu sehen. Die selbe Kritikerschar, die (zurecht) die Dummheit des modernen "Blockbuster-Kinos" angreift, das auf den "kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner" zugeschnitten ist, prügelt nun auf einen ideenreichen und visuell aufregenden Film ein, weil dieser eben nicht alles zu Tode erklärt und eine ganze Menge dem Zuschauer überlässt - wenn man es denn möchte, denn man kann "9" allegorisch auffassen; muß es aber nicht, weil der Film auch sonst sehr gut funktioniert. 

Was auch der größte "Hater" nicht wegdiskutieren konnte, ist die atemberaubende Optik und Inszenierung des Films: Die surrealistisch anmutende Kulisse einer zerstörten Welt ohne Tiere und Pflanzen, die völlig entgegengesetzt zur üblichen Heile-Welt-Optik der Pixar-Animateure steht, wurde fulminant in Szene gesetzt; die häufigen Action-Sequenzen sind rasant und spannend, weil man sich hier nie über den glücklichen Ausgang für alle Akteure sicher sein kann. Die Qualität der Animation sowie der Grafiken steht der Konkurrenz in nichts nach; die "Stitchpunks" sind auf ihre Weise skurril und gleichzeitig niedlich, während ihre Gegner direkt aus einem Techno-Alptraum (Höhepunkt ist ein schlangenartiges Wesen, das seine Widersacher einnäht) entsprungen sein könnten. 
Für kleinere Kinder ist der Streifen absolut nicht geeignet, denn abgesehen von der düsteren Atmosphäre, die von der zerstörten Welt und den "Machines" ausgeht, wird hier im Gegensatz zur sonstigen Tradition des amerikanischen Animationsfilms gestorben - und das nicht zu knapp und nicht sehr angenehm. Für einen aufgeweckten 10-jährigen hingegen könnte "9" das ausmachen, was früher für Kinder der Zeichentrick-"Krabat" oder Filme wie "Der dunkle Kristall" oder "Mrs. Brisby und das Geheimnis von NINH" waren: Faszinierende, düstere Gegenwelten, die ihre Phantasie anspornen und deren Bilder sie (im positiven Sinne) nie vergessen werden. Eltern sollten vorher probeschauen und dann entscheiden.

Laut ofdb lief der Film bereits im Februar in unseren Kinos (was an mir völlig vorbei ging); HD-Material ist leider gerade nur aus UK - und dann nicht gerade günstig - zu bekommen. Dafür lohnt sich der starbesetzte Original-Ton, bei dem die Stimmen von Christopher Plummer, Jennifer Connelly, Martin Landau oder auch Elijah Wood zu hören sind.

Ansehen - mindestens die Optik lohnt sich!

Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OnoJecu9e7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Musik ist übrigens von "Coheed & Cambria - "Welcome home")

Der ursprüngliche Kurzfilm:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=964QHmjLqa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Clip aus dem Film, der die Optik deutlich macht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5kViehRFUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vorsicht, SPOILER: Schönes Fan-Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ksfUnZt7iM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Beckenblockade (16. Juni 2010)

Ich wusste garnicht, dass 9 hier in Deutschland lief... ô.o
Ich bin mal in nem Filmforum zufällig drauf gestoßen, dass er in der Mache ist, hab ihn Ende letzten Jahres in englisch gesehen, und er hat mir wirklich gut Gefallen. Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wieso der so untergegangen ist und zerrissen wurde.
Anschauen lohnt sich!

EDIT: Ich rate davon ab, den Kurzfilm vorher zu gucken, da die Langfassung von Burton im Grunde genommen den Kurzfilm bloß erweitert, sich von der Story generell aber nicht groß unterscheidet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2010)

*Night on Earth* unter der Regie von Jim Jarmusch aus dem Jahr 1991 (es gibt keinen extra deutschen Titel, der Film ist auch (gottseidank!!) nicht synchronisiert sondern untertitelt)

Es handelt sich um einen Episodenfilm. Jede der fünf Episoden spielt zumehmend später in der gleichen Nacht aber in verschiedenen Großstädten dieser Welt. 
Jede der Epsioden behandelt einen Taxifahrer (meist prominet besetzt z.B. mit Wyonna Ryder, Armin Müller Stahl oder Roberto Benigni) und seinen Fahrgast bzw. seine Fahrgäste. Alle Taxifahrten sind auf ihre Art humovoll allerdings auf ganz unterscheidliche Art und Weise, von albern überdreht über melankolisch bis skuril.

Ich vergöttere diesen Film weil mich tatsächlich jede der fünf Episoden auf ihre eigene Weise berühert und unterhalten hat obwohl sie so unterschiedlich sind.
Ich liebe den Humor jeder dieser Taxifahrten und geniesse die überragende Leistung der Schauspieler.
Die Filmusik des genialen Tom Waits ist da nur noch das Sahnehäubchen. 

Man sollte diesen Film gucken um Humor zu erleben der besser nicht sein kann und gleichzeitig kilomterweitweg ist von jeder Hollywood Standarkost.
Zu erleben wie sich drei Fahrgäste und der Fahrer morgens um vier oder um fünf in einem Taxi im verschneiten Helsinki darum streiten, wem von ihnen das Leben am schlimmsten mitgespielt hat ist einfach grandios!


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Juni 2010)

Night on Earth ist in der Tat ein klasse Film. Haben ihn damals in Englisch geguckt. Ich war der Einzige, dem dieser Film gefiel. Zu hause musste ich ihn nochmal gucken, weil ich unter schulischen Bedingungen nicht alles mit bekommen habe. Aber klasse Streifen.


----------



## Ernst Haft (17. Juli 2011)

Long time no see.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anyway, this is "Space Battleship Yamoto"!

Manche hier sind wie ich mit "Captain Future" aufgewachsen - und manche finden nur die Musik gut, obwohl sie keinerlei Bezug dazu haben.

Abseits von "Captain Future", lange vor "Battlestar Galactica" und selbst vor "Star Wars" gab es ein japanisches Anime, das eine äußerst gemischte Crew auf die Reise schickte, um die Erde zu retten. Es war eine Serie für halbwegs Erwachsene: Die Erde ist am Arsch und verseucht; lediglich die Crew der "Yamoto" hat noch Hoffnung!

Das ist auch die Grundlage der "Neuverfilmung". Eine unbekannte Species greift die Erde an und macht in Folge den ganzen Planeten zu einer Wüste. Unter der Oberfläche überlebt eine geschlagene Menschheit ohne Hoffnung. 

Die verschlüsselte Botschaft eines fernen Planeten scheint Hoffnung zu bringen: Das letzte Schiff der Menschheit, eben das "Battle Spaceship Yamoto" macht sich auf den Weg.

Klingt trashig?

Ist es - und auch wieder nicht. Das hier wurde lange vor "Galactica" ausgebrütet; ist die fleischgewordene Space-Phantasie jedes "Captain-Future"-Kindes. Die gesamte Story, die in Deutschland niemals lief, wurde in den Kinofilm gegossen. Beibehalten wurde das liebevolle Design der '80er Jahre, weswegen die "Yamoto" auch genau so aussieht wie ihre reale Entsprechung: Ein altes Schlachtschiff, in den Weltraum gehoben.

Und sie geht dahin, wo kein Mensch jemals gewesen ist. Irgendwo zwischen "Boot" und "Galactica" steht sie ihr Schiff. Dabei ist an Mannschaft alles das, was wir von einer guten Soap erwarten: Der "Kommandant", der einen Nachfolger sucht; der junge Heißsporn, der dem Kommandanten die Pest an den Hals wünscht; das Mädel, das eben den Heißsporn liebt. Und natürlich die treue Kämpferschar, die dem Heißsporn beisteht. MEHR Klischee geht eben nicht.

Und es funktioniert dennoch. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß die "Space-Ops" immer noch ihren Reiz haben. Fernab jeder amerikanischen Saga wird ein Mythos wiederbelebt, der typisch _japanischer_ nicht sein kann. Irgendwo zwischen Videospiel, Godzilla, Ehre und Hoffnung lauert "Yamoto". 

Videospiel in den wenigen Action-Einlagen; Godzilla in den Aufnahmen des Kampfschiffes, welches sich *groarend* den Weg sucht (beide Franchises sind von Toho). Lediglich die Einlagen auf dem Alien-Planeten lassen zu wünschen übrig; das Ende ist bittersüß-klischeend - japanisch-typisch mit entsprechender Konsequenz; entsprechend elegisch eingeleitet.

Das ist selbstverständlich nicht _das_ Weltraumepos schlechthin. Aber es macht Spaß; mir zumindest mehr als die "Star Trek"-Leichenfledderung. Überraschend düster ist die Ausgangssituation; die Konfliktlösung leider zu zäh. 

Jenseits der sterilen Welten von "Star Trek" und zwischen der Ambivalenz der ersten beiden Staffeln von "Galactica" hängt die "Yamoto". Lediglich in der letzten halben Stunde neigt sie zu schwächeln (und auch das ist der Vorlage geschuldet). Zumindest das halten "Galactica"-Fans ohne Probleme aus - waren es hier doch gleich zwei ganze Staffeln sowie ein unerträgliches Ende .

Keine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung, aber mit Sicherheit einen Blick wert! Ich zumindest liebe das Ding!

Grüße
LaVerne


----------



## Ernst Haft (17. Juli 2011)

Epos revisited!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Name John Woo ist eigentlich Legende - und auch Anzeichen für eher durchschnittliche Hollywoodfilme.

Der Mann, der mit "A better Tomorrow 1 + 2", "The Killer", "Hard Boiled" und "Bullet in the Head" dem typischen Action-Film gleichzeitig zum Höhepunkt als auch Abschluß verhalf, ging nach Hollywood - und vollbrachte dort nach "Face/Off" mit "Mission: Impossible 2", "Windtalkers" und "Paycheck" eher nur Durchschnitt.

Was lag also näher, als nach Hongkong zurückzukehren und dort ein mehr als 4-stündiges Meisterwerk abzuliefern?

Anscheinend wenig. Woos Meisterschaft zeigte sich kurzzeitig in dem hervorragenden "Reign of Assassins"; das Hauptaugenmerk lag jedoch bei "Red Cliff".

Die Schlacht um das "Red Cliff" ist denn auch eine der größten chinesischen Sagen. Wir haben kaum eine Entsprechung; zumindest nix, was die historische Bedeutung und Belegbarkeit angeht.

Fakt ist wahrscheinlich: Eine kleine Untermacht hat ein riesiges Heer besiegt. Ähnlich wie in "300"; aber viel authentischer  (sprich: ohne mystischen Dreck).

Fakt ist auch: Woo inszenierte dieses Mammutwerk in zwei Teilen. Hierzulande gibt es nur eine DVD/BD mit dem Namen "Red Cliff" - und es ist davon weit Abstand zu nehmen, fehlen hier doch glatt mehr als zwei Stunden! Selbst in der englischen Version fehlen ein paar Szenen (und die Version ist sowohl von Bild als auch Untertitel her gesehen indiskutabel).
Die einzigen vollständigen Versionen sind die HK- als auch die US-Version (letztere zu einem moderaten Preis als Doppel-BD codefree mit englischen UTs zu bekommen).

Woo hingegen schont uns nicht: Sein erster Teil zeigt in jeder Szene, was er von Hollywood gelernt hat: Jedes Einzelbild ist postertauglich; mit einer Bilderwucht ohnegleichen blendet er von Szene zu Szene.

Seine Erzählstruktur ist allerdings weniger "westlich": Die Mythen des alten Reiches werden anfangs realistisch, später mystisch ind der Kunst des HK-Martial-Arts zelebriert bis zum Geht-nicht-mehr. Seine erste Schlacht ist ikonisches Kino; bildgewaltig bis ins Mark - und fröhnt dann einem kunstvollen Martial-Arts, dessen Darstellung seinesgleichen sucht, aber abseits der Realität stattfindet.

Ganz anders seine Charakterschilderung, die einen sehr großen Raum einnimmt: Poetischer, schnittgewaltiger und eindeutiger kann es kaum sein. Jedes Bild hat seine Bedeutung; jede Detailaufnahme sagt etwas zu den Charakteren aus (wunderschön in einer Szene, als ein Mädel die verschiedensten Bedeutungen auf ein Blatt malt - selbst wir "Wessis" werden das erst später verstehen).

Der zweite Teil ist ein wenig direkter: Peckinpah-Überblendungen stehen im krassen Gegensatz zum ersten Teil. Mit Charakterzeichnungen hält sich Woo nicht mehr auf, sondern treibt seine Geschichte voran (und das "Pfeilsammeln" ist eine der besten Szenen, die ich jemals in einem Film gesehen habe). In schnellen Schnitten geht es auf die einstündige Schlacht zu - die Bilder liefert, die man so mit Sicherheit noch nicht im Kino bewundern durfte. 

Es ist kaum in Worte zu fassen, was Woo hier abliefert. Der Mann, den man längst als reinen Auftragsfilmer Hollywoods abgeschrieben hatte, kehrt in einem Genre zurück, dessen Untergang er selbst eingeläutet hat: Der chinesischen Sagenerzählung! Als Pistolen in China als feige galten, lieferte er Kugelkämpfe, die nicht von den Schwerterauseinandersetungen zu unterscheiden waren - und machte kurzzeitig Hongkong zur Hauptburg des Action-Films, hinter der Hollywood nur hinterherhechelte.

Kurz vor seinem Abgang nach Hollywood schenkte er der Metropole mit "Hard Boiled" den absoluten Höhepunkt und Abgesang des Actionfilms - mehr und besser ging nach dem einstündigen Dauerkugelhagel in einem von Gangstern belagertem Krankenhaus nicht! Man kann größere Effekte und Explosionen auffahren, aber die atemlose Schnelligkeit dieses Showdown in seiner kompromißlosen Verbindung wurde nie wieder erreicht.

Und genau das schenkt er uns nach seiner elegischen Erzählung im ersten Teil! Die "Pfeilschenkung" ist nur der erste Akt; die (historische) Schlacht um das "Red Cliff" ist herbe, schnell - und in Bilder gegossen, die ihresgleichen suchen. 
Die fast einstündige Schlacht ist dermaßen überbordend bebildert, daß sie fast ermüdet - und Woos "Chivalry" drückt sich auch dort aus. Hier ist es nicht das "Last Horay" (Woos erster "Woo-Film"), sondern hier ist es die große Konstanz in Woos Werk trotz aller christlicher Gesinnung: Der Mensch und seine Taten zählen; nicht die Seite, nicht der Glaube. Und man kann Freund sein und sich absolut mögen und dennoch auf verschiedenen Seiten stehen.

Das Ende kommt ein wenig zu schnell nach knapp 5 Stunden - und es ist in Teilen sehr plakativ (das Schicksal des "kleinen Mannes", während die Erzählung natürlich den "Helden" bzw. Hochwohlgeborenen folgt).

"Red Cliff" ist in seiner ungeschnittenen Pracht (die Ami-Doppel-BD kostet nicht wirklich viel und ist codefree) ein Erlebnis! Sollte man gesehen haben, ist aber nix für Leute, die mal eben ein paar schnelle "Äktschn-Szenen" schauen wollen. Das braucht Geduld; dieser Streifen entwickelt sich!

Das ist das "300", das filmtechnisch wirklich erwähnt werden sollte (ich mag Snyder durchaus, aber seinen "300" fand ich erbärmlich; ganz im Gegensatz zu "Watchmen" und "Sucker Punch").

Woo is back! Was nach "Reign of Assassins" schon begeisterte, wird hier zur vollen Blüte gebracht!

Grüße
LaVerne


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich ist der Fred überflüssig da Filmbewertungen nach genau demselben Schema im DVD Thread bereits dutzendfach gepostet wurden.

Und dieser Thread ist über 2 Jahre alt... das ist Thread-Nekromantie. ^^


----------



## Ernst Haft (17. Juli 2011)

Sucker Punch (DC)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, ich mag Zack Snyder nicht. Zumindest mag ich seinen "Dawn of the Dead" im Vergleich zum Original nicht. Und "300" war mehr als albern.

Umso mehr war ich entgeistert, daß dieser Typ ausgerechnet meinen Lieblingscomic verfilmen sollte. "Ok, ein paar gute Bilder werden dabei herauskommen - mehr auch nicht!"

Wer konnte denn ahnen, daß dieser Snyder den Comic nicht nur begriffen hatte, sondern auch umsetzen konnte? Seine Änderung im Script machte die Story kürzer, glaubwürdiger - und änderte genau gar nichts an der Konsequenz! Hier hatte jemand eine ganze Menge verstanden - aber war das Snyder oder ein Drehbuchautor?

Nun ja, da ist sein erstes eigenes Skript - produziert, geschrieben und inszeniert von diesem Bastard. Der Trailer sah scheisse aus...

...und der Film startet mit einer der besten "stummen" Szenen aller Zeiten. Wenn es "Videoclip" ist, wenn man eine Story ohne Worte erzählt, dann weiß ich es auch nicht mehr. Für mich ist das die beste Eingangssequenz seit "Suspiria". Hitch wäre stolz auf Snyder; das ist "Pure Cinema" in Perfection!

Danach folgt eine kurze Zusammenfassung der gesamten Story - bis "Sweat Pea" ein "STOP" schreit - sowas will doch keiner sehen; das sei ja deprimierend (Snyder hat im Interview gesagt, er habe ursprünglich vorgesehen, sie sagen zu lassen, man solle sich doch das heutige Publikum mal anschauen - sehr zynisch).

Die folgende Story ist denn auch so "platt", daß es keine Einigkeit über deren Interpretation gibt. Daß offenbar ein Mehrwert entstanden ist, weil sich Leute über die verschiedensten Deutungen in die Haare bekommen, darüber schweigt sich auch die IMDB aus.

Richtig ist, daß man ähnlich "Avalon" ein paar der spannungslosesten Äktschn-Szenen aller Zeiten bekommt - niemandem kann in einer "virtuellen" Realität etwas geschehen, oder? Daß man in der Bilderflut glatt ertrinkt, die da über einen hereinbricht, darüber schweigt man sich aus - und über die Bedeutung dieser "platten" Szenen spricht darüberhinaus lieber auch keiner (das Junge, die Mutter, die der Gattung Mann zugehörigen Gegner).

Ob "Sweet Pea" und "Baby Doll" eine Person sind, auch darüber wird nicht geredet - weil die Story ist ja "platt". Daß man das halbe Ende verpasst hat, wird auch keiner bemerken, bis er den DC sieht (geschnitten, weil Vergewaltigung im Bereich der Freigabe gewesen wäre, nicht aber eine freiwillige Hingabe - jupp, keine Verwechslung! Amis ertragen offenbar nur Sex im Film, wenn er gewaltsam erfolgt! - oder, wie die "Splatterpunks" sagten: "Amis ertragen Titten im Film nur, wenn sie verstümmelt werden!")

Dem Film wurde auch vorgeworfen, er sei sexistisch: Knapp bekleidete Mädels in einem Bordell würden die männliche Phantasie anregen.
Jo - stimmt. Nur treten diese Mädels dauernd Horden von Männern in den Arsch und planen in der "anderen Welt" ihren Ausbruch vor den Säcken, die sie eingrenzen.
Sehr sexistisch, der Gedanke...

"Sucker Punch" ist beliebig: Er erlaubt eine ganze Menge an Interpretationsfreiraum. Das ist ein Mehrwert an möglichen Unterhaltungen, die andere Filme nicht bieten!

"Sucker Punch" hat unspannende Actionszenen: Statt dessen konzentriert man sich auf die erschlagende Fülle von Bildern (Phallussymbole mitsamt Eiern in der WWI-Szene?).

Und wenn irgendein uninformierter Sack nochmal was von Nazis labert, raste ich aus! Zumindest ein bisserl. Im ersten Weltkrieg - und da spielt die Szene - gab es keine Nazis! Das sind Doppeldecker, Zeppeline, Stacheldrahtgräben und Kaisertreue! Übrigens hat es Snyder tatsächlich geschafft, fast akzentfreie Deutschsprecher aufzutreiben, die ganze Sätze artikulieren. Natürlich fällt das nur in der Originalversion auf (etwa im Gegensatz zu Spielberg und Konsorten, wo das "Deutsch" meist nur Blödsinn ist).

Sexistisch? Wohl kaum (eher im Gegenteil)! Leer? Mit Sicherheit - so leer wie alle anderen "Kunstfilme" auch ("El Topo" someone?). Platt? Woher dann die Diskussionen um Identitäten etc.?

Provokant? Durchaus! Sehenswert (im DC)? Auf jeden Fall! Einer meiner Lieblinge dieses Jahres? Absolut! Alleine die "Musical-Szene" (nicht im Kino zu sehen) ist Gold wert!

Snyder, ich will mehr davon! Und keinen beschissenen "Superman"!


----------



## Ernst Haft (17. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und dieser Thread ist über 2 Jahre alt... das ist Thread-Nekromantie. ^^



Ist nur "mein" Thread, den ich halt nach "Reaktivierung" wie vorher nutze. Wenn Leute hier posten wollen, sollen sie es tun. Er ist älter als die Bewertungen in anderen Threads.

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Threads ist diese Ecke nach wie vor eher den "Ausnahmeproduktionen" vorbehalten. "Sucker Punch" (bei dem mich die bisherige Rezeption wirklich geärgert hat) wird die Ausnahme bleiben - ansonsten wird hier hoffentlich über Dinge geschrieben, die man nicht in jeder Videothek findet.

Grüße 
LaVerne

Demnächst: "I saw the Devil" und "The Man from Nowhere"


----------



## TheGui (17. Juli 2011)

wb LaVerne, feine sache das du deinen thread reaktiviert hast!


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Ist nur "mein" Thread, den ich halt nach "Reaktivierung" wie vorher nutze. Wenn Leute hier posten wollen, sollen sie es tun. Er ist älter als die Bewertungen in anderen Threads.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu anderen Threads ist diese Ecke nach wie vor eher den "Ausnahmeproduktionen" vorbehalten. "Sucker Punch" (bei dem mich die bisherige Rezeption wirklich geärgert hat) wird die Ausnahme bleiben - ansonsten wird hier hoffentlich über Dinge geschrieben, die man nicht in jeder Videothek findet.
> 
> ...





Achso, ich wusste ja nicht dass Ernst Haft = LaVerne ist. ^^


----------



## Dracun (17. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Achso, ich wusste ja nicht dass Ernst Haft = LaVerne ist. ^^


Fällt auch garn nicht auf das am Ende immer steht:


> Grüße
> LaVerne


Oder ??


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Fällt auch garn nicht auf das am Ende immer steht:
> 
> Oder ??



Ja als ich das gelesen hab wusste ichs auch! Ich bezog mich natürlich auf seine ersten Posts als "Ernst Haft". ^^


----------

